# My Fridge is empty - I need some recipe ideas!



## robertnost (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi there!

I know this may sound stupid but I always have this problem about coming up with recipes after looking at a half empty fridge. 

I only have the following ingredients:

Eggs
Cheese
Tomatoes 
Hot dogs



Anybody has some ideas for recipes based on the ingredients above?


----------



## CraigC (Oct 14, 2014)

robertnost said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I know this may sound stupid but I always have this problem about coming up with recipes after looking at a half empty fridge.
> 
> ...



Fritatta, maybe an omelet.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 14, 2014)

A salad made from hard boiled eggs and a fresh tomato. Slice both and shingle them on a plate, drizzle a little mayonnaise thinned with water or use an Italian style salad dressing on them.  You could also make the boiled eggs into an egg salad and stuff the tomato.  

You could cut the top off a tomato, break a raw egg into it, top it with some cheese and bake it until the egg is soft cooked and the cheese is melted.  

You could just stand over the sink and eat them! 

For the hotdogs I would just cook them and eat them or maybe make a cheese dog with a fresh tomato relish.  

The frittata is also a good option.  Sliced hotdogs, chopped tomatoes, eggs and cheese all cooked until set, served hot or at room temperature.

My Mother would say, "if you can't think of anything to eat you are not that hungry!"

Good luck!


----------



## Zagut (Oct 14, 2014)

Not stupid at all. We've all experienced the empty fridge syndrome at one time or another. 

I'd do up an egg and cheese omelet and use the tomatoes to top the hotdogs. They would also be good to top the omelet 

BTW. It's better to keep your tomatoes out of the fridge.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 15, 2014)

great ideas so far.

i'm humbled by zagut's post. i've never had an empty fridge.

well, except for college, but that doesn't count.but it's a good question if serious; better as a thread concept.


----------



## slowcookersman (Oct 15, 2014)

*Easy!*

An egg and hot dog sandwich?


----------

